# In vraag stellen



## petoe

In het volgende fragment maakt de auteur gretig gebruik van de constructie 'in vraag stellen'.

_Er zijn veel kleine dingen die ervoor hebben gezorgd hebben dat het niet werkte. De spelers moeten zich in vraag stellen. Marc Wilmots ook. En de voetbalbond zeker. Ik denk dat de mentaliteit in vraag gesteld moet worden._

'In vraag stellen' blijkt, zoals ik al dacht, Belgisch-Nederlands te zijn (van het Frans (re)mettre en question). Kennen jullie dit in Nederland?
Maar wat dan te denken van het reflexieve 'zich in vraag stellen': dit lijkt me zelfs als Belgisch-Nederlands onaanvaardbaar!


----------



## eno2

_Taaladvies.net : Iets in vraag stellen_, met als betekenis 'iets in twijfel trekken', is standaardtaal in België. Standaardtaal in het hele taalgebied zijn _ter discussie stellen_, _in twijfel trekken_, _betwijfelen_ en _betwisten_.



Woordenboek correct taalgebruik (2004), p. 311 [bij *vraag*, wordt afgekeurd] _iets in - stellen_, in twijfel trekken, ter discussie stellen
Taalwijzer (1998), p. 104 [bij *discussie, ter – stellen, staan*, wordt afgekeurd] [ter discussie stellen, staan] is een correcte wending om het foute in vraag te stellen te vervangen; ook bruikbaar zijn: aan de orde zijn, in twijfel trekken, aanvechten e.a. al naargelang de context.
Stijlboek VRT (2003), p. 263 [bij *vraag, in ~ stellen*, wordt afgekeurd] Leenvertaling uit het Frans of Duits. Algemeen Nederlands zijn: aanvechten, in twijfel trekken, twijfelen aan, ergens vraagtekens bij plaatsen, ergens vragen bij stellen, iets ter discussie stellen.

Zich in vraag stellen of zichzelf in vraag stellen is dus ook foei, of nog meer foei (foeier) 

Jezelf in vraag stellen is meer aan zelfkritiek doen in mijn ogen dan jezelf extern ter discussie stellen.

Ik heb niet zo'n hekel aan leenvertalingen als de doorsnee taalpurist.


----------



## Chimel

eno2 said:


> Jezelf in vraag stellen is meer aan zelfkritiek doen in mijn ogen dan jezelf extern ter discussie stellen.


Bij "De mentaliteit moet in vraag gesteld worden" is er ook meer een idee van "kritisch bekeken worden", "ter sprake komen" dan "in twijfel trekken".


----------



## eno2

> remettre en cause quelque chose_ , locution _
> 
> Sens 1
> Revenir sur une décision.


(L'Internaute)



> Se remettre en cause:
> réviser son jugement sur ses actes ou les produits de ses pensées avec en général un sentiment de culpabilité ou d'errement mal-à-propos
> Synonyme se remettre en cause | Dictionnaire synonymes français | Reverso


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Jezelf in vraag stellen is meer aan zelfkritiek doen in mijn ogen dan jezelf extern ter discussie stellen.



Populair is ook _zelfonderzoek_. Uit de Volkskrant: "Omroepen uit nabijgelegen landen hebben, na de uitschakeling van hun nationale teams, de slopende fase van zelfonderzoek voltooid (België) of vrijwel afgerond (Engeland)."


----------



## petoe

Als je er wat langer over nadenkt, zijn er eigenlijk veel mogelijkheden: zich vragen stellen, bij zichzelf te rade gaan, in de spiegel kijken, zich (her)bezinnen, zich beraden, bij zichzelf overleggen, zich achter de oren krabben enz.
Misschien ook: zelfreflectie, zelfkritisch denken


----------



## petoe

bibibiben said:


> Populair is ook _zelfonderzoek_. Uit de Volkskrant: "Omroepen uit nabijgelegen landen hebben, na de uitschakeling van hun nationale teams, de slopende fase van zelfonderzoek voltooid (België) of vrijwel afgerond (Engeland)."



Inderdaad, in Vlaanderen (blijkbaar) ook 'zelfbevraging'
Het Vlaams woordenboek » zelfbevraging


----------

